# Thinking of a DTP



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I've finally got the hang of the Pav and I think I want to trade it in...

I just fancy a change if I'm honest and the DTP seems to fit the bill. It's got to be easy on the eye so (in my wife's opinion) a classic/silvia are out. The DTP isn't too big, quick to heat up, seems capable of a decent shot and I can hopefully train the Mrs to use it too. It'd be nice for someone to make me a coffee for a change: P The stability and consistency are also appealing.

What are people's thoughts?

How are owners finding them a year on? Still going strong?

JL have them for £300 with a 2 year warranty which doesn't sound bad. I'd be happy to take it apart myself and attempt to fix after that time anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have a read through the following thread on the same subject:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22260-Sage-Duo-Temp-Pro


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks Dylan, I had a good read through that earlier and it just made me want one more!

I think I might just have to get one and give it a go for myself


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If i was looking for something in that price range, it's what I would go for. I don't think there have been any exhaustive tests on the temperature stability of the DTP but it is electronically controlled as opposed to controlled with a thermostat which has a much larger fluctuation.

It might not last as long as a Silvia, or pull shots back to back like a more expensive machine, but for a few coffees here and there its a pretty good bet.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had mine almost a month and I'm pretty impressed. I've come from an old delonghi espresso machine so I think most machine would have impressed me. It seems to be a good solid machine though. I'm probably more stuck with getting my grind right at the moment so it's nice to know the dtp is going to be consistent with what it's giving me in terms of water at the right temp.The only thing that bothers me about it is the fact I have to empty the drip tray daily. My old machine pretty much had a water trough from a farm under there so you could almost forget about it. On the dtp when the "empty me" sign pops up it's way too late and you'll likely have water spilt all over. Just a slight flaw but other than that it's great. Hope I've been some use with your decision lol.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd agree with Joey24Dirt, the drip tray is really small and starts to overflow long before the sign pops up. Even worse, it overflows into the little secret bits and bobs drawer and makes a mess out of that.

I've had mine for about 18 months and am perfectly happy. I often think about upgrading my grinder, but I never dream of upgrading the DTP.


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply all. I decided to take the plunge and picked one up from JL at lunch. The grind needed slackening a fair bit compared to the pav but after one initial portafilter explosion the shots were tasting good. Overall really happy


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lovely coffee area you have there. I've only been allowed a tiny corner in our kitchen so far haha.


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha, thanks bud. The only way I've managed this is because they're nice to look at! I think the pav will have to go away for a while still. My wife's trying to get rid of the k6 now in favor of something more "pretty" too haha.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The Pav looks a lovely machine also. Can't beat a lovely bit of oak or walnut thrown in the mix. I've told the wife that I'm definitely going to ask her for a coffee island when we refurb the kitchen haha. I just need her to enjoy coffee a little bit more. We've got two sons under two so you would think she would be living on the stuff!! Have you managed to have a decent play about with the dtp yet?


----------



## sambo2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm a fan of the wood too, I think the original plastic ones on the pav spoilt the look. I'm not sure if it would go with the sage though?

Haha I used up all my brownie points when I pushed for a coffee corner, it was definitely worth it!

I've not played around too much. I dialed the grind in this afternoon and had a couple of flat whites, still playing with purging before and/or a quick blast of the steam wand to get the temp up. Had to make a coffee for the Mrs this evening to convince her it was a good buy as well









What grinder have you got paired with yours?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

sambo2 said:


> What grinder have you got paired with yours?


I'm still faffing about with my grind at the moment but with the boys and work I'm finding it hard to get time. Also I've ran out of my usual coffee so using a different type which always throws me. Plus I haven't got a clue haha. I'm using the sage dose control pro which is pretty good. I've never had a burr grinder before so it was a bit of an eye opener with how far down the rabbit hole you can go with espresso making.


----------

